# The Ultimate Wheel Cleaner now $15.95!



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

The Ultimate Wheel Cleaner is now priced at $15.95!

In efforts to get the best safe wheel cleaner out to you all Sonax USA has now reduced the price to $15.95! That's a $4 Savings from the old list price of $19.95.

Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner

We also have the 3 pack of Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner at $43.06!

We now have the 5 liter Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in stock!


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

I want, I want, I need!


----------

